# Coronavirus Information



## Jodee (Feb 3, 2020)

Easy listening you tube video with 
Dr. John Campbell
on 
*Coronavirus, Contagion and Complications*
2 Feb 2020


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 3, 2020)

I think he has a slight problem when diagramming the basic reproductive number.


----------



## Jodee (Feb 3, 2020)

the reproduction number is a problem   Can we inject some sort of birth control for the virus do you think


----------



## Jodee (Feb 13, 2020)

WHO link:  https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019


----------



## Jodee (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Jodee (Feb 27, 2020)

For latest UK .gov information:  https://www.gov.uk/government/topical-events/coronavirus-covid-19-uk-government-response

Coronavirus (COVID-19) is a new strain of coronavirus first identified in Wuhan City, China in December 2019.

Public Health England is working to contact anyone who has been in close contact with people who have coronavirus.

The UK government is monitoring the situation in China and around the world.

Read the latest information about the situation in the UK, along with guidance for what to do if you think you’re at risk.

Number of UK cases and latest test figures.

Read Public Health England’s blog posts about its response to coronavirus and how it uses contact tracing to prevent the spread of infection.


----------



## Jodee (Feb 27, 2020)

Coronavirus (COVID-19)
					

NHS advice about coronavirus (COVID-19), including information on symptoms, testing, vaccination and staying at home.




					www.nhs.uk
				





*Call 111 now if you've been:*

to Hubei province in China in the last 14 days
to Iran, areas of northern Italy in lockdown or "special care zone" areas in South Korea since 19 February
to other parts of mainland China or South Korea, Thailand, Japan, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore, Malaysia or Macau in the last 14 days and have a cough, high temperature or shortness of breath
to other parts of northern Italy (anywhere north of Pisa, Florence and Rimini), Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos or Myanmar since 19 February and have a cough, high temperature or shortness of breath
in close contact with someone with confirmed coronavirus
Do not go to a GP surgery, pharmacy or hospital. Call 111, stay indoors and avoid close contact with other people.
Lockdown areas in northern ItalySpecial care zones in South Korea
Information:
In Northern Ireland, call 0300 200 7885.

*How coronavirus is spread*
Because it's a new illness, we do not know exactly how coronavirus spreads from person to person.
Similar viruses are spread in cough droplets.
It's very unlikely it can be spread through things like packages or food. Viruses like coronavirus cannot live outside the body for very long.
*How to avoid catching or spreading germs*
There are things you can do to help stop viruses like coronavirus spreading.
*Do*

cover your mouth and nose with a tissue or your sleeve (not your hands) when you cough or sneeze
put used tissues in the bin immediately
wash your hands with soap and water often – use hand sanitiser gel if soap and water are not available
try to avoid close contact with people who are unwell
*Don't*

do not touch your eyes, nose or mouth if your hands are not clean
*Do I need to avoid public places?*
Most people can continue to go to work, school and other public places.
You only need to stay away from public places if you've been:

to Hubei province in China in the last 14 days
to Iran, areas of northern Italy in lockdown or "special care zone" areas in South Korea since 19 February
to other parts of mainland China or South Korea, Thailand, Japan, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore, Malaysia or Macau in the last 14 days and have a cough, high temperature or shortness of breath
to other parts of northern Italy (anywhere north of Pisa, Florence and Rimini), Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos or Myanmar since 19 February and have a cough, high temperature or shortness of breath
in close contact with someone with confirmed coronavirus
*Treatment for coronavirus*
There is currently no specific treatment for coronavirus.
Antibiotics do not help, as they do not work against viruses.
Treatment aims to relieve the symptoms while your body fights the illness.
You'll need to stay in isolation away from other people until you've recovered.


----------



## atoll (Feb 27, 2020)

Probably a good idea for anybody with an underlying health condition to make a will if they have not already


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 27, 2020)

atoll said:


> Probably a good idea for anybody with an underlying health condition to make a will if they have not already



Actually, all adults should make a will to ensure their wishes are know, as and when they meet their demise.

Aren't we" just going a bit OTT here?


----------



## atoll (Feb 27, 2020)

You probably do not have any solicitors in your family!

 This is some thing often overlooked by many younger people which was worth a mention,and I have no intention of leaving my assets to Bonny Price Charlie as happens in the Dutchy of Cornwall if you die intestate.
40 % death duties is bad enough but at least goes to building new railways and MPs lunches.



AndBreathe said:


> Actually, all adults should make a will to ensure their wishes are know, as and when they meet their demise.
> 
> Aren't we" just going a bit OTT here?


----------



## Robin (Feb 27, 2020)

atoll said:


> You probably do not have any solicitors in your family!
> 
> This is some thing often overlooked by many younger people which was worth a mention,and I have no intention of leaving my assets to Bonny Price Charlie as happens in the Dutchy of Cornwall if you die intestate.
> 40 % death duties is bad enough but at least goes to building new railways and MPs lunches.


Well, Custom dictates that the assets of an estate which goes to the Duchy of Cornwall or Lancaster are given to charity. (bona vacantia assets in the rest of England go to the Treasury). But that is only in the case of you having absolutely no living relatives to inherit it, at the time of your death.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 27, 2020)

atoll said:


> Probably a good idea for anybody with an underlying health condition to make a will if they have not already


how very unnecessary for that comment


----------



## grovesy (Feb 27, 2020)

Diabetes UK have have put out a statement on the Facebook page as they have been so many enquires to them.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 27, 2020)

atoll said:


> Probably a good idea for anybody with an underlying health condition to make a will if they have not already


What a ludicrous comment. That would imply that everyone is going to be infected. Do you make the same comment to those who refuse a flu jab?


----------



## Docb (Feb 27, 2020)

Or get in a motor car and go for a drive in heavy traffic in the rain?


----------



## atoll (Feb 27, 2020)

according to the WHO it is not a case of if you will get infected, it is now a question of when,and how to mitigate the impact,with a Ro 4.7-6.6  and asyptomatic,airborn spread is too swift to stop.


mikeyB said:


> What a ludicrous comment. That would imply that everyone is going to be infected. Do you make the same comment to those who refuse a flu jab?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 27, 2020)

atoll said:


> according to the WHO it is not a case of if you will get infected, it is now a question of when,and how to mitigate the impact,with a Ro 4.7-6.6  and asyptomatic,airborn spread is too swift to stop.



No. 

Officially the WHO is saying that there's a good chance of it developing into a pandemic, but that they remain hopeful that containment measures will work & it won't.

Even with a pandemic, not everybody gets infected. If you can take that cruise ship as any kind of benchmark, the infection rate there was ~20%. But that's probably (?) a big overestimate for the world in general.

Hubei province, ground zero, so far has 65,596 confirmed cases from a population of 59M, an infection rate of ~0.1%. The rate of new cases is decelerating. Chinese medical authorities said today that they expect to have coronavirus "contained" by April.

In terms of death rates: ~0.1% of all the people on the cruise ship (four people, all elderly). Just 0.004% of people in Hubei so far, and again the number of new deaths is decelerating.

And so on.  It's serious, and may become a pandemic, but it doesn't look like the apocalypse.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 28, 2020)

atoll said:


> You probably do not have any solicitors in your family!
> 
> This is some thing often overlooked by many younger people which was worth a mention,and I have no intention of leaving my assets to Bonny Price Charlie as happens in the Dutchy of Cornwall if you die intestate.
> 40 % death duties is bad enough but at least goes to building new railways and MPs lunches.



My OTT comment was not based on my assertion that all adults should have wills, because they should (and of course, we could then meander onto Power of Attorney).  My OTT comment was based on the scaremongering nature of your post.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 28, 2020)

@atoll, if you believe we are in some sort of Armageddon scenario, we'll have to agree to disagree on that.

I'm not a fool.  I'm not a massive risk taker, but going to sleep every night is a risk I have been accepting for my whole life.  Crossing a road is a risk I accept daily, and whilst here in these foreign climes, riding a motorbike is a risk I take virtually every day.

Of all of those risks, I'd say the greatest one involves a Honda motorcycles and some insane local riders and drivers, but I'll mitigate as I can, and crack on.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2020)

Coronavirus is a serious issue, and it’s being taken seriously. It is wise to take sensible precautions, but it’s also important to respond appropriately and proportionally rather than becoming unduly worried or fearful..

As Douglas Adams would suggest... “Don’t panic”


----------



## Jodee (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Jodee (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Jodee (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Jodee (Feb 28, 2020)

I agree a will is worth making I've been meaning to do it for years, since one winter I got pneumonia and didn't think I would make it out the other side, I'm mainly at risk every winter with damaged lungs and the added complication of diabetes is problematic, but when your time is up its up.  Having a will already in place just makes things easier for everyone all round.

That's just speaking generally, not because of the covid-19


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 28, 2020)

The WHO taskforce which visited China has released its full report: https://www.who.int/docs/default-so...na-joint-mission-on-covid-19-final-report.pdf

Really interesting. The main point: it can be contained by effective and proactive action to detect, diagnose and isolate cases.

- Transmission within households and via person-to-person contact, not though the air.  Good! An explanation for why social isolation-type measures have been very effective for containment.

- No signs of transmission from children to adults. Good!

- Infection of HCW's appears to derive mainly from the same household setting, not from hospitals. Good!

- Asympotamtic cases appear to be very rare. Asymptomatic people testing positive generally went on to develop symptoms. Good!

- The same 80%+ "mild" symptoms as reported previously. "Severe" at 6% a tad higher than the previously reported 5%.

- Mean incubation period 5-6 days, range 1-14 days.

- Similar risk profile for severe cases as reported previously: older, prior health conditions; children rarely.

- CFR's in ground-zero Wuhan dramatically and quickly declining: started at 20%+, now down to 0.7% with evolving care standards. Kudos to China!

Chart illustrates:



- Among severe cases, 13% have died - much better than previous reports. One hospital reporting 26% of "severe" case recovered and 46% improved to "mild" or "moderate".

- Task Force says: "China has rolled out perhaps the most ambitious, agile and aggressive containment effort in history".

- "This decline in COVID cases across China is real" [2,478 new cases on the day just before the Task Force started, 409 on its last day.]

- Global community needs to get its act together and follow China's lead: extremely proactive surveillance, very rapid diagnosis and immediate isolation, rigorous tracking and quarantine of close contacts, exceptionally high population level of understanding and compliance.

- And it needs to do this quickly: the thing spreads "with astonishing speed".


----------



## atoll (Feb 28, 2020)

Although, I am currently sitting on my yacht that is all stocked up and ready to go,so not overly worried, should things really go pear shaped.

Meanwhile it is great to hear that we have 15 ecmo beds and can intubate 150 at a push should this ever be needed in the uk which is highly unlikely according to government sources.
The NHS has suggested that if demand for care outstrips supply they will use the "three wise men principle " for triage,with smokers,diabetics ,coronary and old people taking a back seat over those without cormorbidities.





AndBreathe said:


> @atoll, if you believe we are in some sort of Armageddon scenario, we'll have to agree to disagree on that.
> 
> I'm not a fool.  I'm not a massive risk taker, but going to sleep every night is a risk I have been accepting for my whole life.  Crossing a road is a risk I accept daily, and whilst here in these foreign climes, riding a motorbike is a risk I take virtually every day.
> 
> Of all of those risks, I'd say the greatest one involves a Honda motorcycles and some insane local riders and drivers, but I'll mitigate as I can, and crack on.


----------



## Josh DUK (Feb 28, 2020)

Here is our statement regarding the coronavirus. 









						Coronavirus and diabetes updates
					

All the coronavirus information below applies to the whole of the UK, unless specified. We've noted where are some differences in guidance and diabetes services across the UK.




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 28, 2020)

atoll said:


> Although, I am currently sitting on my yacht that is all stocked up and ready to go,so not overly worried, should things really go pear shaped.
> 
> Meanwhile it is great to hear that we have 15 ecmo beds and can intubate 150 at a push should this ever be needed in the uk which is highly unlikely according to government sources.
> The NHS has suggested that if demand for care outstrips supply they will use the "three wise men principle " for triage,with smokers,diabetics ,coronary and old people taking a back seat over those without cormorbidities.


If you are on a yacht, in UK, at his time of year, setting off for anywhere wouldn't be much fun, with Storm Jorge and his friends at play.  In any case, where would you head for?


----------



## atoll (Feb 28, 2020)

AndBreathe said:


> If you are on a yacht, in UK, at his time of year, setting off for anywhere wouldn't be much fun, with Storm Jorge and his friends at play.  In any case, where would you head for?


The middle of the bay looks pretty good in the short term,with my Q flag up!


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 28, 2020)

atoll said:


> The middle of the bay looks pretty good in the short term,with my Q flag up!



In which case, I hope you have plenty chain, and few decent anchors and storm sails.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 28, 2020)

Not much hope for my husband and I then - both 70, one of us diabetic, still smoking with intermittent claudication, the other with COPD, prostate cancer survivor and an ex smoker.  We've all got to die - it is an incontrovertible Fact of Life!


----------



## Jodee (Feb 28, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> - No signs of transmission from children to adults. Good!



I do find that hard to believe,  I expect it still remains to be seen.
children have already been infected with the virus, can't imagine its a one way exchange.


----------



## Josh DUK (Mar 4, 2020)

The Secretary of State for Health and Social Care, Matt Hancock has launched an expanded public health awareness campaign on COVID-19 (Coronavirus).



It urges people to wash their hands more often for 20 seconds.  You can find their campaign on their social media channels below.

Twitter: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235096386506350592


----------



## atoll (Mar 4, 2020)

great advice if we are in any way going to try to delay the virus from affecting us all, at the same time.

Those that can should also immediately start reducing social contact as per NHS instructions ie  no touching , social distancing ,isolation and avoiding all but essential travel.
human to human transmission is the prime vector, as well as surfaces in public pedestrian high traffic areas.


----------

